# URL /webmail was not found on this server



## Gemeni (9. Jan. 2012)

Hallo,
Ich habe das Setup (3.2.1 Installing A Multiserver Setup With Dedicated Web, Email, DNS And MySQL Database Servers On
Debian 5.0 With ISPConfig 3) aus dem Handbuch (Version 1.3 for ISPConfig 3.0.4), step by step, ausgeführt. Die Firewall konfiguriert, die Server Konfiguration überprüft, einen Kunden mit Webseite(wird angezeigt) sql datenbank(myphpadmin link aus dem hosting control panel funktioniert) angelegt.
Dann ohne die vorgegebenen links an zu tasten, eine Maildomian und eine Mailbox eingerichtet.
Klicke ich nun auf den Link im mailbox control panel -> "mailbox" werde ich auf die seite (https://myWebServerIP:8080/webmail) weitergeleitet, wo dann zu lesen ist:
"*Not Found*
The requested URL /webmail was not found on this server."
Im mailbox setup ist die Option "send copy to" dort habe ich eine alternative mail Adresse angegeben und erhalte auch eine mail die mir verrät das dass Postfach eingerichtet ist und mir viel spass wünscht.

*könnte es daran liegen das auf dem WebServer kein mail Modul installiert ist(laut Handbuch auch nicht angedacht)? Oder das die IP auf den MailServer zeigen sollte, dort aber kein web, ftp oder file server aktiv ist?*

Für einen Denkanstoß wäre ich dankbar.
MfG Gemeni


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2012)

Das wird daran liegen dass auf Deinem Webserver kein Webmail installiert ist. Also:

1) Squirrelmail installieren:

apt-get install squirrelmail

2) Den Alias ändern, damit Du es über / webmail anstatt /squirrelmail erreichst:

Enabling SquirrelMail For Your Web Sites On An ISPConfig 3 Server (Debian Lenny) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

3) Squirrelmail umkonfiguirieren, damit es sich mit dem mailserver ansttat von localhost verbinded. das geht mitteld des squirrelmail Konfigurationsprogramms, das Du über folgenden Shell-Befehl aufrufst:

squirrelmail-configure

Das ISPCobfig Mail-Modul muss und sollte nicht auf dem Webserver installiert sein.


----------



## Gemeni (9. Jan. 2012)

Hallo Till!
Danke für deine schnell und fachkundige Antwort.
Ist wohl so das im Handbuch [ISPConfig 3 Manual] im abschnitt "multiserver setup" squirrelmail übergangen wird. (läuft jetzt aber)
durch die Nachträglich installation bin ich über zwei markante Fehler gestolpert.
Zum einen "mail error 452 4.3.1 Insufficient system storage"
welchen man im control panel->System->Serverkonfiguration(auswahl|webserver und mailserver im Email tab) Mailboxgrößen-Limit und Nachrichtengrößen-Limit, tatsächlich benennt. Mit der 0 für unbegrenzt mag er nicht leben.
zur Kontrolle lieber auch auf dem MailServer vorher #df -h und #postconf -n ausführen wobei, bei der ausgabe von postconf
mailbox_size_limit = 1048576000 
message_size_limit = 30720000
intersant sind.
Die zweite Error massage war " ... Relay access denied "
dabei war ein Nachträglicher eintrag in der /etc/postfix/main.cf auf dem MailServer notwendig.
...
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 *MyWebServerIP/32* [::1]/128
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
....
danach lief alles.
Im squirrelmail-configure war eigendlich nur die SMTP und IMAP adresse an den MailServer an zu passen.

Also nochmal tausend Dank für Deine wirklich schnell Antwort.
MfG Gemeni


----------

